# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Modello 730 e socio di una srl

## lucal

Buongiorno. Se sono socio di una srl, posso compilare il modulo 730 oppure sono obbligato a compilare l'Unico PF? Le mie quote le devo dichiarare solo se c'è stata distribuzione di utili ed in quale quadro?
Grazie 1000 in advance!!! :-)

----------


## Deliese

Il 730 lo compili se hai un datore di lavoro.

----------


## lucal

Ok grazie x la risposta. Questo &#232; chiaro per&#242;, infatti l'ipotesi &#232;: nel caso in cui il socio della srl ci lavori ed abbia una busta paga?

----------


## Patty76

Se hai la busta paga, puoi fare il 730 perchè hai redditi da lavoro dipendente. 
Se però riceverai anche i dividendi degli utili allora dovrai fare il modello Unico PF perchè questo tipo di reddito non è possibile dichiararlo tramite 730.

----------


## lucal

ok, quindi senza distribuzione di utili non &#232; necessario dichiarare le quote, giusto? Ma in quale quadro dell'Unico vanno gli utili?
Grazie ancora...

----------


## swami

> ok, quindi senza distribuzione di utili non è necessario dichiarare le quote, giusto? Ma in quale quadro dell'Unico vanno gli utili?
> Grazie ancora...

  anke se sei iscritto alla gestione commercianti dell'INPS devi fare il modello Unico  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lucal

sorry swami, ma non capisco la connessione con la mia domanda. :-(
Quello che chiedo &#232; questo:
"quindi senza distribuzione di utili non &#232; necessario dichiarare le quote, giusto? Ma in quale quadro dell'Unico vanno gli utili?"
Ciao

----------


## dottfrancescorizzolo

Scusate ma nel quadro D del 730 non &#232; prevista l'indicazione dei redditi di capitale tra i quali gli utili da societ&#224; di capitali? 
Secondo me il socio/dipendente ha tutti i requisiti per fare il 730 anche se ha percepito utili. 
Poi ditemi se sbaglio io faccio il 730 ai soci/dipendenti di SRl commerciale per il recupero dei contributi Inps pagati e poi il modello Unico integrativo aggiungendo il Quadro RR per i conteggi Inps.

----------


## swami

> Poi ditemi se sbaglio io faccio il 730 ai soci/dipendenti di SRl commerciale per il recupero dei contributi Inps pagati e poi il modello Unico integrativo aggiungendo il Quadro RR per i conteggi Inps.

  se è corretto o solo un barbatrucco nn lo so ... ma pure io faccio così  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> sorry swami, ma non capisco la connessione con la mia domanda. :-(

  e va bene così ... ad ognuno il proprio lavoro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lucal

Grazie 1000 dott. Francesco Rizzolo, mi ha aperto la strada verso la direzione giusta e ho trovato, spero, altrettanto giusta soluzione.
Saluti

----------


## lucal

> e va bene così ... ad ognuno il proprio lavoro

  chiedo scusa, ma non credo che "vada bene così" perchè se qualcuno chiede aiuto deve pur poter leggere risposte comprensibili e chi risponde seguire il filo logico della domanda...altrimenti un forum non avrebbe senso! E' la mia, seppur modesta, opinione.
Saluti

----------


## pettirosso

come detto se sei iscritto alla gestione autonomi devi presentare il modello unico anziche il 730 perch&#232; l'inps deve sapere se hai superato il minimale

----------

